# Sagiro's Story Hour



## Lord Pendragon (Jan 19, 2002)

No, the Story Hour hasn't actually shown up yet.  I just didn't think the new boards would be complete without at least having a placeholder for Abernathy's company, y'know?  

And, of course, having this thread here might prompt Sagiro to give us an update...


----------



## Grim (Jan 20, 2002)

Sagrio! Come back to us! we need your story hour!


----------

